

Training Videos For Web Developers - jordanmessina
http://learn.lincolnloop.com/

======
cuttooth
Call me crazy, but I wouldn't consider 20-30 minute videos at $18 a piece to
be "fairly priced," as the site alleges. There are plenty of subscription
services out there which run much cheaper for a greater quantity of high-
quality content, with a known reputation behind them.

~~~
teilo
Lincoln Loop has a known and respected reputation in the Django community.

------
kriro
The icons on the page (Pricing etc) are misplaced in FF 17 and 18. Slightly
too low/in the text.

~~~
trythallm
Thanks! We'll look into it.

